# draft??



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

anyone think the wolves could pull off a trade involving them picking up a first rounder this year?
trade wally and madsen to someone like philli or someone round the 10-15 area?
i personaly think someone like sebastian telfair would be great for the wolves to develop, if hudson decides to leave.

so do you think the wolves will make a trade or be another non-factor in this years draft?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

If Philly would trade their pick for Wally, as a Wolves fan, I'd do it before blinking my eyes, especially if Telfair was to be available at that spot. Getting a possible superstar for Wally, who seems to be not much more than a role player is worth taking the risk for.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

HORRIBLE, KG, spree and whoever is on the wolves team next would never listen to a pg out of high school, taking telfair is something a team does if they are looking at rebilding, minny is a veteran team now, we already have a high schooler and i think 1 is enough.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

yeah thats not happening at all, people are getting a little, well lot, draft crzay right about now. you dont trade proven good players for possible good players. they are trying to win a championship, not rebuild.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

After the loss tonight, I'm not sure if they'll make it as far next year. Depends if Spree and Cassell hold up.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

i realise they are going for a championship, and with a healthy troy and wally sure, we probably are in a good situation to do so.
but think 3 years down the line for cassel and spree if we dont pick up some good youth soon, bringing in telfair as cassel's back up wouldnt be a bad idea, cassel has a lot to teach, and then in a few years when cassel really starts slowing down telfair would probably quite easily have the ability to take over the starting pg position.
i actually live in australia so i dont here the amount of rumours and get the headlines you guys get, is there any talk of the twolves making a major trade over the off season or maybe picking up something in the draft?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I'd like to see the Wolves trade up and draft Hump. I don't see it happening, but with the locals finally enthused about hoops for the first time in franchise history, it would be great to get the local kid. (unlike last year, the local kid can actually play)


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

we better not trade up to get humphries. that's all i got to say about that.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

There is no reason to take telfair when there are so many other players out there, rookie and vet that can play better. How about this, wolves and spurs make a trade assuming that ginobli doesnt return. Wolves trade wally for bruce bowen and charlie ward or bowen and rose plus their 1st round pick and take a CHRIS DUHON, or some other point guard........OR ANOTHER TRADE, wally szserbiak, michael olowokandi, and our 2nd round pick to the warriors involving a sign and rade with errick dampier and their 1st round pick. THEN WE TAKE JAMEER NELSONc!!!, there are so many more options at pg than a pg that is related to MARBURY.

o yea, humpies is the next JOEL PRYZBILLA!!!hahahahahahahah



I kind of like that warriors trade, im going to make sure it works out financially becase i know we were going to trade kandi for dampier before the all star break.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Synder would be good on the Wolves in my opinon instead of Wally.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Synder would be good on the Wolves in my opinon instead of Wally.


I like Synder. He has led Nevada to Sweet 16, I think.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

a trade with the warriors that lands us dampier and jameer without having to give up any of the big 3 sounds awesome, get a real center and a young kid to develop. i like it


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

I really like Erick Dampier... Hopefully Kevin M will find a way to get him without getting bad players in return.


----------



## da Big Ticket (Jan 8, 2003)

I would like us to take Josh Smith if he were available. This guy is very athletic and is ready to play in the NBA. He will be one of the best players in this draft.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The T-Wolves should try to move up in the second round and take Lionel Chalmers. They may be losing Troy Hudson, but Chalmers plays an identical style, and is just as aggressive as T-Huddy. Chalmers is one of those second rounders that should make a pretty sizable impact on his team next season.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i honestly think that it is going to be nelson and dampier for wally, kandi, our 2nd round pick, 2006 1st round pick and cash. We have to add a lot to the trade to get them


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

has this trade actually been talked about or is it something you just made up?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

If we trade up, IMO we gotta go for a center. Lets say we trade up to 15 (one of bostons 3 first rounders) In all likelyhood we would probably have our choice of Rafael Araujo, David Harrison or Peter Ramos. If Araujo was available and we had a trade on the table involving Wally I would pull the trigger everyday of the week. 



> i honestly think that it is going to be nelson and dampier for wally, kandi, our 2nd round pick, 2006 1st round pick and cash. We have to add a lot to the trade to get them


I really think that sounds like a pretty steep price to pay. Also it wouldn't work because Dampier is a FA and I believe you cannot resign players until sometime after the draft. Could be mistaken though. It would certainly give us immediate help and perhaps make us favorites to win the finals. So, even though i believe we are giving up a little too much i would probably make a deal similar to this.


----------

